# Error message in maillog for spamassasin



## dpalme (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm getting the following error showing up in /var/log/maillog after I installed the spamassassin-milter port

Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2012)

What error message?


----------



## dpalme (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry:


```
Aug 18 11:29:39 www spamd[22117]: plugin: eval failed: bayes: (in learn) locker:
 safe_lock: cannot create tmp lockfile /root/.spamassassin/bayes.lock.www.com.22117 for /root/.spamassassin/bayes.lock: Permission denied
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2012)

Configure it to use a directory owned by the user spamassassin runs as.


----------



## dpalme (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not sure how to do that.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2012)

Me either, but the first step would be to look at the man page or install docs.  There should be a configuration file in /usr/local/etc.


----------



## dpalme (Aug 18, 2012)

The man page leaves a lot to be desired.


----------

